# Did you get your approved pronouns from Lyft?



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Carelessly misgendering a passenger can cause them immense emotional harm and may result in immediate and irreversible deactivation! And we might call you racist.


















I'm sure someone might have a comment.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> I'm sure someone might have a comment.


Biden voters.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In French, Spanish, Portuguese, nouns are only masculine and feminine. What are they supposed to do? German, Greek and Romanian do have neuter nouns. Italian preserves a vestige of the Latin neuter in a select group of nouns.

I speak a dialect of French that is essentially seventeenth century French. As there were only two genders in the seventeenth century, I will not have to change.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

So that I am not misgendered, and my sexual orientation is not in question:

I was born with a penis, and my parents assigned my gender at birth as male. As an adult, I still have a penis, and am Still a male. I also self identify as male. And I prefer to have sex with women that were born with a vagina.

I never thought that was anyones business, but as now everyone wants to know my preferred pronoun, which is “sire”, I feel like we all need to be very specific about Our gender and sexual orientation, and exactly why we feel that way. This is a safe place, so I will openly admit, I feel I am male because I believe in science.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> Carelessly misgendering a passenger can cause them immense emotional harm and may result in immediate and irreversible deactivation! And we might call you racist.
> 
> View attachment 621369
> 
> ...


*So, this is how Lyft spends the surge money they collect from the pax but won't give to the drivers? *

*Being an executive at this company and thinking of new ways to spend money for frivolous and questionable campaigns, must be a dream job for these people.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IDriveGNV said:


> Carelessly misgendering a passenger can cause them immense emotional harm and may result in immediate and irreversible deactivation! And we might call you racist.
> 
> View attachment 621369
> 
> ...


How about " YOU" & " IT" ?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> Carelessly misgendering a passenger can cause them immense emotional harm and may result in immediate and irreversible deactivation! And we might call you racist.
> 
> View attachment 621369
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm going to go out on a limb and say "these" people don't tip... I think this girl sums it up just about right....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IDriveGNV said:


> Carelessly misgendering a passenger can cause them immense emotional harm and may result in immediate and irreversible deactivation! And we might call you racist.
> 
> View attachment 621369
> 
> ...


When do we get the first transgender currency ?

Will it be a $3.00 Bill ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Let me throw in my 2 cents for LGBT/Non-binary/Attack hellicopter passengers.

Disney learned me how to handle these situations.
If I ever don't know... I don't use pronouns around them. By all means refer to them by the name on the ping beyond that don't use pronouns.

"Hello ,I'm Stevie.. what's the name on the account?"
"I'm Jamie"

"where are we going Jamie?"
"Jamie do you need to make a stop?"
"Have a great day Jamie"

_Not one single pronoun_


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nature has 2 genders. Male and female.

Deal with it cause I'm not gonna change millions of years of evolution cause you wanna feel special.

If that offends you, then that offends me that I have to be forced into your comfort zone.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I agree with Sire


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope they don't force me to choose pronouns. I do not like being referred to with pronouns.

You should always just say my name without using any pronouns, or give me a nickname like "driver" or "the driver".


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> When do we get the first transgender currency ?


They are the currency.
They're being traded by Ritz Crackers, Coke, Nike and the current administration.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TobyD said:


> So that I am not misgendered, and my sexual orientation is not in question:
> 
> I was born with a penis, and my parents assigned my gender at birth as male. As an adult, I still have a penis, and am Still a male. I also self identify as male. And I prefer to have sex with women that were born with a vagina.
> 
> I never thought that was anyones business, but as now everyone wants to know my preferred pronoun, which is “sire”, I feel like we all need to be very specific about Our gender and sexual orientation, and exactly why we feel that way. This is a safe place, so I will openly admit, I feel I am male because I believe in science.


Wow, how does it feel to be a misogynist transphobic homophobe?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding.

But I remember being called a transphobe once by one of my closest friends at the time (who himself was a cisgender male), for daring to say that I was only interested in dating cisgender females.

Apparently, wanting to have children is not a valid reason for this preference.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Nature has 2 genders. Male and female.
> 
> Deal with it cause I'm not gonna change millions of years of evolution cause you wanna feel special.
> 
> ...


Mother ****er !


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Wow, how does it feel to be a misogynist transphobic homophobe?
> 
> .
> .
> ...


A phobia is a fear of something. So the word transphobic and homophobic should mean that I am afraid of those people. I’m not afraid. I could care less. It doesn’t bother me that someone believes that they are a different gender or if they are attracted to the same gender. What bothers me, is when they try to force me to celebrate them. I don’t care if you’re gay, and I don’t believe that you can change your gender just by saying so. If that’s your lifestyle, go for it, I really don’t care. But leave me alone and let me be a straight male without telling me I have a phobia. Lyft is crazy for catering to the tiny minority and making everyone else play their game.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

X & Y Show me the science to prove me wrong. If you so desire to live on the other side from what you are I’m ok with that but science dictates what you really are.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "where are we going Jamie?"
> "Jamie do you need to make a stop?"
> "Have a great day Jamie"
> 
> _Not one single pronoun_


That's why this is a non-issue for rideshare drivers. I've never needed to use pronouns communicating to my pax.

So if it's a non-issue why is Lyft jumping on the bandwagon with such zest?

Marketing.

In my view, in spite of Lyft acting like it is being part of the solution, in its selfishness it is in fact contributing to the problem by stirring things up.

The question is, do the bulk of those who have a pronoun preference other than he/she see through this ruse?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I am a big believer in letting people use and abuse their plumbing as they see fit with other consenting adults. As a boomer it is a challenge for me to adapt new langage patterns for learned behaviors over 50 + years. It's hard for me to get this right and has nothing to do with a lack of respect for others life decisions. I think the same tolerance and understanding for people who are new to the terminology should be extended and not assume we are ___phobic.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I believe that there are 2 genders. . male and female. You can identify with one or the other. Beyond that I don't believe there are any other genders you can identify with. That's science and evolution. As far as what you want to be called ( He, She Mr. Mrs., Sparky the wonder pig, etc. I could care less. If you indicate that is what you want to be addressed by me, Fine .. . doesn't hurt me at all. I will respect you desire to be addressed in a certain way. .. . ..

I do have it easy in my regular job. .. . I don't have to use pronouns .. . I can use titles. . ( Private, Specialist, Captain, Lieutenant , SGT , whatever. . .

I can have respect with someone , even if I don't think the way they do. .. . . .I will not force my viewpoint on you. . .. don't you force yours on me. .. .. Always willing to debate/discuss. . . but have respect


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Can I be Sri, or Sahib, or Your Majesty?


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I prefer derogatory terms. Pronouns are too 20th century to me. 😅


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ohhhh FFS.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Mother ****er !


Incest w/ mom
Incest w/ dad
Group incestrial sex
Sibbling incestrial sex
( no lesbian sex.) 




So if you really wanna go deep... ancestral gay sex.

Oh wait that's incestrial gay sex.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I've simply eliminated pronouns from my vocabulary. 🤯


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Obviously people here do not understand. Science is real, _correctamundo_?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Can I be Sri, or Sahib, or Your Majesty?


If that is what you really want. . . .and I deal with you on a very limited basis. . . .. sure. . . I will call you whatyou want to your face . .. 

Behind closed doors or. . .. I might use other terms. .. .


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> Carelessly misgendering a passenger can cause them immense emotional harm and may result in immediate and irreversible deactivation! And we might call you racist.
> 
> View attachment 621369
> 
> ...


The safe approach when you are not sure of the gender is just to refer to someone as "it". This is a great approach as you are not trying to figure out what gender someone is. 

I think Dave Chappelle had this right:






Daphne Story - Dave Chappelle - "The Closer"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The safe approach when you are not sure of the gender is just to refer to someone as "it".


Well. If I'm not mistaken 'Cousin It' was male. Even 'The Thing' is suspected to be male.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The safe approach when you are not sure of the gender is just to refer to someone as "it". This is a great approach as you are not trying to figure out what gender someone is.
> 
> I think Dave Chappelle had this right:
> 
> ...


That’s seriously why all the trans Netflix workers are threatening to quit? Well, they can both quit in my opinion. Dave Chappelle didn’t say anything wrong. First, he’s a comedian, he makes fun of people. Second, he very clearly thinks very highly of daphne, his trans friend. People get so worked up over the smallest things!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> Carelessly misgendering a passenger can cause them immense emotional harm and may result in immediate and irreversible deactivation! And we might call you racist.
> 
> View attachment 621369
> 
> ...


I have to assume this is a joke.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Y Chromosome holder


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TobyD said:


> .........I feel I am male because I believe in science.


That's what I think when I see this sign. Or maybe it's "Science is real (when we want it to be)". 

They should also put "Facts are facts (unless they hurt your feelings)"


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Wow, how does it feel to be a misogynist transphobic homophobe?
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Sounds like your freind has a mental defect or illness if you will.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

losiglow said:


> That's what I think when I see this sign. Or maybe it's "Science is real (when we want it to be)".
> 
> They should also put "Facts are facts (unless they hurt your feelings)"
> 
> View attachment 624482


That sign is embarrassing 😳. I would find it hard too engage with someone who believes in that sign.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh, they're all over around here in SLC. The statements are kind of silly though. 

Black lives matter - I don't know anyone who said they weren't. Other than white supremacist's maybe?
Women's rights are human rights - I don't see anyone arguing with that either. 
No Human is Illegal - What does that mean? Am I "illegal" if I steal your car? 
Science is real - Ok...and?
Love is Love - Anytime you say something is itself it doesn't really mean anything. 
Kindness is Everything - Is it? Everything?


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In French, Spanish, Portuguese, nouns are only masculine and feminine. What are they supposed to do? German, Greek and Romanian do have neuter nouns. Italian preserves a vestige of the Latin neuter in a select group of nouns.
> 
> I speak a dialect of French that is essentially seventeenth century French. As there were only two genders in the seventeenth century, I will not have to change.


It doesn't work in English either.


Soldiering said:


> That sign is embarrassing 😳. I would find it hard too engage with someone who believes in that sign.


Sorry, what is objectionable with the sign?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Quest09 said:


> It doesn't work in English either.


English nouns shed their genders in the thirteenth or fourteenth century or so, if not before that. I am not sure that I understand your point.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So . . . From what I gather . . . Of what San Diego is saying . . . " LETS GO BRANDON " is Woke & Politically Correct . . . .


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Quest09 said:


> Sorry, what is objectionable with the sign?


I never find those signs objectionable personally. I understand the message they're conveying. I just find the statements kind of funny because I don't know anyone who disagrees with them. It's like if I put a bumper sticker on my car that says "The sun is hot".

Like, "No human is illegal". Well yes, but immigrating to a country without going through the proper channels _is illegal_. So no, the person isn't illegal. Whatever that would mean anyways. But someone's actions _can_ be illegal.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I never find those signs objectionable personally. I understand the message they're conveying. I just find the statements kind of funny because I don't know anyone who disagrees with them. It's like if I put a bumper sticker on my car that says "The sun is hot".
> 
> Like, "No human is illegal". Well yes, but immigrating to a country without going through the proper channels _is illegal_. So no, the person isn't illegal. Whatever that would mean anyways. But someone's actions _can_ be illegal.


Agreed... Well sounds like a few people here DO have an issue with the sign.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Quest09 said:


> Agreed... Well sounds like a few people here DO have an issue with the sign.


Yeah, no point in taking objection. Whether it's a Donald Trump or Save the Whales bumper sticker. I just figure good for them. I've never felt the need to share my opinion in my front yard or back of my car but if someone else wants to, more power to them.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Quest09 said:


> It doesn't work in English either.
> 
> 
> Sorry, what is objectionable with the sign?


What logislow responded is spot on.

In addition I would like too say in my 50 years on this planet I've never seen a more Divisive group. My ethnic background is European an Mexican but I say I'm 🇺🇸 American as I was born here an owe my identity too this country. No one group of people should get special treatment this the bottom line. All lives matter but I don't go push my beliefs On anyone who wil listen. As far as I'm concerned people like that are spiritually dead an are looking too find something that isnt there or real. There are two planes physical an spiritual. If you focus on the one that counts you will find no need too justify your skin color, gender, citizenship as all that is very unimportant in the end. One sidebar though a country's sovereignty an laws are essential too maintain a civilized society. That's history an science......


----------

